# Stabilization



## Klegit (Jan 30, 2019)

This is for my 3D setup. Currently shooting a Mathews traverse with 28" front bar and 12" back.


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

I think you have to determine which kinda stabilizer guy u are. U looking for balance? Bias? Pin float? Bow reaction upon release? Tons of different opinions. Most pros I see are shooting for bias not a “balanced” bow. Most weekend warriors are looking for a “balanced” bow. I want bias. I want something to hold “against” a balanced bow cants in both directions easily. A biased bow cants a in one direction. Far easier to hold a biased bow IMO


----------



## Ebair123 (Nov 22, 2020)

What's the best way to get rid of pin float? Running a 12 in the front with 3 oz and 8 in the back with 5.5 ounces


----------



## Klegit (Jan 30, 2019)

Bbd16 said:


> I think you have to determine which kinda stabilizer guy u are. U looking for balance? Bias? Pin float? Bow reaction upon release? Tons of different opinions. Most pros I see are shooting for bias not a “balanced” bow. Most weekend warriors are looking for a “balanced” bow. I want bias. I want something to hold “against” a balanced bow cants in both directions easily. A biased bow cants a in one direction. Far easier to hold a biased bow IMO


I really appreciate the feedback. I feel like I am comfortable with the current balance of my setup so can you explain "bias" in a little more detail please?


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

Klegit said:


> I really appreciate the feedback. I feel like I am comfortable with the current balance of my setup so can you explain "bias" in a little more detail please?


Bias meaning canting in one direction. So instead of your bow wanting to effortlessly sit like this ( | ) at full draw it wants to sit like this ( \ ) forcing you to add resistance to hold it level. A bow that sits perfectly level at full draw is very easy to cant both left and right. A bow that has bias in one direction or another is only fighting you in one single direction.


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

here ya go. I’ve shot quite a bit with the guy in this video and thisis who taught me quite a bit about stabilization.


----------



## Klegit (Jan 30, 2019)

Man that is a huge help. I really appreciate the info! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 6chevelle4 (Aug 17, 2021)

Awesome video and great advice.


----------

